# How many CPT codes are there?



## lorrpb (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the approximate number of CPT codes? Is 7,800 still a good number?
Thanks!


----------



## sauka (Nov 1, 2011)

lorrpb said:


> Does anyone know the approximate number of CPT codes? Is 7,800 still a good number?
> Thanks!



from the course i took they listed 8,800 CPT Codes close enough i guess
txs

SAUKA


----------

